# ادخل و شوف الموناليزا على اصلها



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*ده شكلها الطبيعى اللى كلنا عرفينوا بس هل شوفتوا التطور الفظيع اللى عملته*​ 
*يلا بينا هتشوفوا احدث التطورات*​


















*شفتوا تطور اغرب من كده*
*يارب يعجبكم*​


----------



## zama (17 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أول تطور لا تعليق عليه .. ههههههههه 

حراااااااام عليكى يمريم ..

تانى تطور فيها شبه من الفنان/ إسماعيل يس ..

لأن فمها كبير أوى زيه ..

أخر تطور ويارب يكون أخر تطور فعلاً ..

ده احسن تطور  _من وجهة نظرى _ 

فيها شبه من المطربة / شذى  .. 

لأنها نفس تسريحة شعرها ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
ميرررررررررررسى لمرورك يا مينا
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (17 أغسطس 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه انتى فظيعة يا مريم ميرسى يا قمر


----------



## +Coptic+ (17 أغسطس 2009)

*جميلة جدا يا مريم اللي عملتية في الموناليزا
شكرا علي الصور الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## john2 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تطور جامد جدا *
*انتى خلتها تطور بشكل العصرى بتاعنا*​


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه انتى فظيعة يا مريم ميرسى يا قمر



*هههههههههه
ميرررررررررسى للمرور يا سكرة
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *جميلة جدا يا مريم اللي عملتية في الموناليزا
> شكرا علي الصور الجميلة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*




*ابداااااااا طورت من شكلها شوية
هههههههههههه
ميرررررررسى لمرورك يا ماجد
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

john2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *تطور جامد جدا *
> *انتى خلتها تطور بشكل العصرى بتاعنا*​



*ايوة مالازم اطورها بالشكل بتاعنا العالم كله اتطور جات عليها
هههههههههه
ميرررررررررسى لمرورك يا جون
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sosana (17 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
موناليزا دي عليها حاجات عجيبة 
بس التطور جااااااامد
ميرسي يا مرمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## مريم12 (17 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههه
موناليزا 2009 بقى 
هههههه
ميررررررررسى لمرورك يا سوسنة
و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا سكرة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

هى اخر صوره دى تبعهم 

ميررررررسى كتير ليكى ​


----------



## مريم12 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههههههه
تخيل تبعهم
ميرررررررسى لمرورك يا كوكو
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (18 أغسطس 2009)

ويخلق ما لاتعلمون


----------



## مريم12 (18 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههه
ميررررررررسى لمرورك 
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2009)

هههههههههههههه

لو هو اللي راسمها كانوا موتوا

ليوناردو

ههههههههههههههه شكرا مريم


----------



## مريم12 (21 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههه
ميرررررررررسى جدااااااا لمرورك يا كليمو
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ana-semon (23 أغسطس 2009)

دي باظت خالص
الموناليزا مبقتش موناليزا
ميرسي يا مرمورة​


----------



## dodo jojo (24 أغسطس 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ده شكلها الطبيعى اللى كلنا عرفينوا بس هل شوفتوا التطور الفظيع اللى عملته*​
> *يلا بينا هتشوفوا احدث التطورات*​
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفه يا مريم شكلها ملهاش حل بس ده هو التطور على حق والصوره دى تحفه

ايوه كده خليكى COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## مريم12 (25 أغسطس 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> دي باظت خالص
> الموناليزا مبقتش موناليزا
> ميرسي يا مرمورة​



*هههههههههه
ميرررررسى يا انا سيمون
على ردك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## مريم12 (25 أغسطس 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفه يا مريم شكلها ملهاش حل بس ده هو التطور على حق والصوره دى تحفه
> 
> ايوه كده خليكى cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool



*ههههههههههه
ميررررررررسى جداااااااا يا دودو
لمرورك و ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## pop201 (25 أغسطس 2009)

اهوو دية الموناليزا 2010 جامدة هههههههه شكرآ مريم علي الصور


----------



## مريم12 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرررررررسى يا بوب
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## peter 2008 (26 أغسطس 2009)

Hahaaa 7elwa 2wy ya mariam monaliza in style


----------



## مريم12 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*ههههههه*
*مرورك الاحلى يا بيتر*
*ميرررسى جداااا لمرورك *
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*دى موناليزا وام ليزا وابوها كمان 

متظلموش البنيه ​*


----------



## مريم12 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*ههههههههههه*
*دى العيلة كلها ما مش معقول هنسبها يتيمة*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ميررررسى لمرورك يا انجى *
*نورتى الموضوع*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مرتد (28 سبتمبر 2009)

انا واثق انها لو كانت تحلقها كبوريه كان حيبقا افضل 
اما الصورة ال 3  فهى لام زينات با اعت الجنه البيضة
والاخيره دى  ام زينات بعد النضافة وعشرين عمليت تجميل ومعجزة  انها شربت من الدواء الى بيرجع الشباب
اسمها المعزا ليزا


----------



## ارووجة (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يائمر


----------



## مريم12 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مرتد قال:


> انا واثق انها لو كانت تحلقها كبوريه كان حيبقا افضل
> اما الصورة ال 3  فهى لام زينات با اعت الجنه البيضة
> والاخيره دى  ام زينات بعد النضافة وعشرين عمليت تجميل ومعجزة  انها شربت من الدواء الى بيرجع الشباب
> اسمها المعزا ليزا



*هههههههههههه
ميررررسى لمرورك يا مرتد
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسي يائمر



*العفو يا سكرة
ميررررسى لمرورك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع
و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## كوك (29 سبتمبر 2009)

_*ههههههههههه*_
_*حرام عليكى ده مش تطور خالص *_

_*ده تهور*_

_*ميرسى ليكى *_

_*موضوع جميل *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك خدمتك*_​


----------



## مريم12 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
ميررررسى يا كوك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

الصورة التانية

دى الحجة ام ليزا

صح

شكرا ليكى يا مريم​


----------



## بنت كلوج (1 أكتوبر 2009)

التطورات جامدة جدا 

شكرا للفوتو شوب


----------



## النهيسى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

_





هههههههههههههههههههه

روعه جدا جدا


شكرا





​_


----------



## johna&jesus (4 أكتوبر 2009)

_*هههههههههههههههه*_
_*جميلة اوى يا مرمر  *_
_*ربنا   يعوضيك*_​


----------



## مريم12 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الصورة التانية
> 
> ...



*ميرررررسى يا تاسونى 
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بنت كلوج قال:


> التطورات جامدة جدا
> 
> شكرا للفوتو شوب



*ميررررسى لمرورك بنت كلوج
نورتى الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*مرورك الاروع يا استاذنا
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههه*_
> _*جميلة اوى يا مرمر  *_
> _*ربنا   يعوضيك*_​



*مرورك الاجمل يا جون
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## farou2 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه لا تطور عظيم ربنا يستر ​


----------



## مريم12 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*ههههههه
ميررررسى لمرورك يا فاروق
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*انا كل الى عجبنى البدى الى لبساه
هههههههههههه
ميرسى يا مريم
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## twety (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*الاخيرة تكسب*
*ههههههههه*

*ميرسى يا مريومتى*


----------



## مريم12 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *انا كل الى عجبنى البدى الى لبساه
> هههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا مريم
> ربنا يباركك*



*ههههههههههه
اتفضليه ميغلاش عليكى يا حبيبتى
ميررررررسى لمرورك يا قمر
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مريم12 (12 أكتوبر 2009)

twety قال:


> *الاخيرة تكسب*
> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *ميرسى يا مريومتى*



*العفو يا جبى
نورتى الموضوع يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------

